# PART 3 DOCUMENTATION  HISTORY OF HEBREWS ASTOUNDING REVELATION NAMES OF GOD



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

WHAT ABOUT THE NAMES ‘YAHWEH’ and ‘JEHOVAH’ ‘JAH’ ,

TO CLARIFY: HERE IS SOME STRONG INFORMATION THAT SOME MAY FIND ‘FAITH SHAKING”……BUT YOU DESERVE TO KNOW:  This is PURELY ‘documented information’ for you to consider, prayerfully. These are not my personally initiated arguments. They are the sole statements of those quoted:

REGARDING THE TETRAGRAMMATON LETTERS THAT HAVE CAUSED MUCH SPECULATION AND CONFUSION AS TO WHAT THEY ARE ALL ABOUT. You read and decide for yourself where you stand on this information that is presented in POINT FORM FROM EXCERTS QUOTATIONS.

POINT ONE:  DIRECT QUOTES" http://www.yahwehism.com/html/sacred-name.html

Re: YAHWEH
\ The Sacred Name
“1. These four letters are Babylonian Aramaic  . They are not sacred and they are not holy.  They are profane! Any meanings associated with the Babylonian Aramaic alphabet letters that have been adopted into Jewish mysticism (Kabbalah) are a high form of witchcraft and sorcery of changing the Truth of God into a lie (Jeremiah 23:27; Romans 1:25). “

“2.   Yahweh is not a Hebrew name! Who will place their trust of eternal salvation in a guess name?  For the honest student, Aramaic is the language of Mystery Babylon and was adopted by the Jews when taken captive there around 587BC. Aramaic replaced ancient Paleo Hebrew and nearly all the existing manuscripts, including the Masoretic text and the Dead Sea Scrolls, are in the Babylonian Aramaic alphabet. THERE IS NO PROOF THAT ARAMAIC IS PRONOUNCED LIKE ANCIENT PALEO HEBREW, AND TO TAKE "HAWA" AN ARAMAIC FORM OF "TO BE" AND SUPERIMPOSE THIS UPON HYH (EHYEH) AS THE BASIS TO INVENT YHWH AND THEN FABRICATE THE GUESS NAME YAHWEH, ...IS LINGUISTIC FRAUD!”

"This hypothesis is not intrinsically improbable--and in Aramaic, a language closely related to Hebrew, "to be" actually is hawa--but it should be noted that in adopting it we admit that, using the name Hebrew in the historical sense, Yahweh is not a Hebrew name" (Ency. Brit. 1958 Ed. Vol 12. p. 996). 
Today we can not know what the original vowels were, but Yahweh is as good as guess as we can make, though other spellings are often used" (Samuel A. Cartledge, A Conservative Introduction To The Old Testament, p. 51). 
POINT 2 

JEHOVAH

TRANSLATION ERROR

“JEHOVAH” was not the name of God in the 1611 KJV, which translated the Hebrew name “YHWH” as “IEHOVAH.” This spelling was changed to “JEHOVAH” in a later edition of  the King James Version; which edition remains a mystery.  IEHOVAH and JEHOVAH are both Masoretic corruptions of YHWH which combined the consonants of God’s name and JHVH with the vowels of the name “Adonai”. The Coverdale Bible correctly translated YHWH as “LORDE,” however, the KJV Translators chose to follow the mistranslation of these verses in in the Bishops’ Bible and Geneva Bible. The NKJV has the correct translation, LORD. The progression from “IEHOVAH” to “JEHOVAH” in later editions of the KJV reflects the insertion of the letter “J” into the English alphabet which, however, occurred before translation of the 1611 KJV. 
TRANSLATION ERRORS IN THE KING JAMES VERSION

Note: NOW IF THERE WAS NO LETTER ‘J’ in the Hebrew or Greek what are we left with?

‘HOVA!’


QUOTE FROM:  Strong’s Hebrew Concordance:
1942
1943. hovah	1944 >>

________________________________________
a ruin, disaster
Original Word: הֹוָה
Transliteration: hovah
Phonetic Spelling: (ho-vaw')
Short Definition: mischief


Word Origin
from havah
Definition
a ruin, disaster
NASB Word Usage
disaster (3)."
UNQUOTE   STRONG'S HEBREW CONCORDANCE


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Point 3. DIRECT QUOTES: http://www.eliyah.com/jhovah.htm
.
“Some Christians, especially Jehovah's witnesses, use this name for the Heavenly Father. However, every scholar and every reference book I have ever checked on "Jehovah" (including Jehovah's witness tracts) has said that this is not the way you pronounce His name! First of all it is impossible because of the fact that the Hebrew language has no "J" sound! According to the Encyclopedia Britannica, 1991 under the heading "Yahweh", here is how this name came into being: 
"The Masoretes, who from about the 6th to the 10th century worked to reproduce the original text of the Hebrew Bible, replaced the vowels of the name YHWH with the vowel signs of the Hebrew word Adonai or Elohim. Thus the artificial name Jehovah (YeHoWaH) came into being." 
So we see here one of many confirmations that the name Jehovah is not really His name at all! But it is a artificial name that was invented by man. Does man have the right to change the name of the one who created him? I think not! But that is exactly what has happened here. 
Now let's look a little more deeply into this name Jehovah. Notice that many Hebrew names contain the first part of Yahweh's name which is Yah. This is true in the name Isa-YAH (Hebrew: YeshaYAH), which means "Yah is Salvation". Also in Jeremi-Yah (Hebrew: YermeYAH), Obadiah, Zechariah, and so on. Taking this knowledge, apply this to the name Je-hovah with Jeh being the first part of His name. First of all it doesn't add up when it comes to the names of these prophets. (Isaiah's name isn't IsaJEH) Second, the Hovah part of Je-hovah means RUIN and MISCHIEF in Hebrew according to Strong's Concordance #1943: 
#1943 Hovah, another form for 1942; RUIN:-MISCHIEF “
WHAT ABOUT JEHOVAH?

Hovah: Spiritual - Theosophy Dictionary on Jah-Havah, Ja-Heva, Jah-Hovah 
Jah-Havah, Ja-Heva, Jah-Hovah. Also Jah-Eve, etc. Western Qabbalist term designating Jah or Yah as the masculine aspect and Hovah (or Eve) as the feminine aspect of Jehovah: the two when joined forming an androgynous being; it also refers to the time when humanity was androgynous, later separating into sexes. 

See also JEHOVAH.

(See also: Jah-Havah, Ja-Heva, Jah-Hovah, Mysticism, Mysticism Dictionary, Occultism, Occultism Dictionary) Hovah
Hovah: Spiritual - Theosophy Dictionary on Jah, yah 
Jah yah (from hayah to be, come to pass, become)

An abbreviation of Jehovah -- although probably the original from which Jehovah is derived -- occurring especially in the phrase "Jah is his name." It signifies cosmic being, albeit in a restricted sense. In the Qabbalah, Jah is the divine name of the Sephirah Hochmah; also the masculine aspect of the hermaphrodite conception of Jehovah. 
 See also JAH-HOVAH; JAH-VEH; JEHOVAH
 (See also: Jah, yah, Mysticism, Mysticism Dictionary, Occultism, Occultism Dictionary)”
Both Yah and Yaho were Hebrew mystery-names; Yah is "a later abbreviation [of Yaho] which, from containing an abstract ideal, became finally applied to, and connected with , a phallic symbol -- the lingham of creation" (TG 374). Thus Yaho and Yah are two forms of the same original Shemitic god-name found throughout Asia Minor, and which appeared in its Greek form as Iao. 

The Gnostics revived the Chaldean and Phoenician mystery-god Iao, placing it above the seven heavens as representing spiritual light. Its ray was nous, standing for the Demiurge as well as the divine manas. "Y-ha-ho was a sacred word in the Egyptian mysteries, which signified 'the one eternal and concealed deity' in nature and in man; i.e., the 'universal Divine Ideation,' and the human Manas, or the higher Ego" (TG 375). 

Yaho in consequence must not be confused with Yehowah or Jehovah, for Jehovah was merely the inferior reflection in the higher material worlds of the spiritual light called Yaho. Yaho, therefore, is equivalent in type, standing, and character to atman, the universal, of theosophical literature. Hovah
UNQUOTE:


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

DIRECT QUOTE: 

Yahwist have been blaspheming the name of Jesus now since around 1567 when Genebrardus invented the guess name "Iahve, Jahve" (Chronographia, Paris, 1567 (ed. Paris, 1600, p. 79 seq).  How did Genebrardus invent this new guess name?  Actually he borrowed from Clement of Alexandria (a Platoist Gnostic early Catholic) the Greek spelling IAOVE (Zeus), which is universally known as JOVE (Roman Jupiter), and converted JAOVE to YAOVE adding the H and dropping the O, hence YAHVE!  Yahve then is none other than Zeus or Jupiter! 
For acceptance of his new invention and to support his new guess name, he went to the Samaritians (enemies of God and Israel) and borrowed IABE from their Bible.  This he converted to YABE and finally converting the B to a V he arrived at YAVE, adding the H, since this letter is silent he fabricated YAHVE.  He felt secure Yah was correct since this appeared in Psalms 68:4 as Iah. He was unaware that Iah was a pregnant pagan Egyptian falsehood replacing the original Ieh (Yeh or Jeh) as first given by Moses and incorporated in the new name he gave to Oshea.  It was after the death of Genebrardus that other Yahwist dropped the letter V and a double U (UU) or as now a W was added forming YAHWEH.  This hybrid rival name was proposed as the name of God, claiming that Iehovah or Jehovah as found in the Masoretic text was false. 








Is the name of Jesus just a made-up name someone configured and stuck on the Messiah?  Is the name of Jesus a Latin and English form of the Greek Zeus  (g-zeus)?  Is the name of Jesus derived from the name of a fish named Zeus?  Does the name of Jesus mean "pig God?"  If a person prays in the name of Jesus are they praying to a pig?  Is the true Jewish name of Jesus pronounced Yahshua?  Yahwist say yes to all these and have invented these hate rants against the name of Jesus.  The TRUE answer to all these questions is NO!   

Yahwist have been blaspheming the name of Jesus now since around 1567 when Genebrardus invented the guess name "Iahve, Jahve" (Chronographia, Paris, 1567 (ed. Paris, 1600, p. 79 seq).  How did Genebrardus invent this new guess name?  Actually he borrowed from Clement of Alexandria (a Platoist Gnostic early Catholic) the Greek spelling IAOVE (Zeus), which is universally known as JOVE (Roman Jupiter), and converted JAOVE to YAOVE adding the H and dropping the O, hence YAHVE!  Yahve then is none other than Zeus or Jupiter! 

For acceptance of his new invention and to support his new guess name, he went to the Samaritians (enemies of God and Israel) and borrowed IABE from their Bible.  This he converted to YABE and finally converting the B to a V he arrived at YAVE, adding the H, since this letter is silent he fabricated YAHVE.  He felt secure Yah was correct since this appeared in Psalms 68:4 as Iah. He was unaware that Iah was a pregnant pagan Egyptian falsehood replacing the original Ieh (Yeh or Jeh) as first given by Moses and incorporated in the new name he gave to Oshea.  It was after the death of Genebrardus that other Yahwist dropped the letter V and a double U (UU) or as now a W was added forming YAHWEH.  This hybrid rival name was proposed as the name of God, claiming that Iehovah or Jehovah as found in the Masoretic text was false.  Those who have adopted this Gnostic-Greek-Samaritian YAHVE guess name, claim the name of Jesus is the name of a pig God and blaspheme the worthy name of our Messiah. 



I make no apology, the tetragrammaton is a FRAUD! The guess name Yahweh is a Samaritan hoax developed modernly by Genebrardus! The fabricated name Yahshua is a falsehood! I will stand against all Jews and Gentiles, scholars and idiots, who claim otherwise.  I am set in defense of the name of Jesus Messiah (Christ). The guess name YAHWEH is a modern FRAUD!  It is NOT THE HEBREW NAME OF GOD!  It is the name of a demon at least and the name of a false god at most. The fabricated name YAHSHUA is a FRAUD!  This fraud is not found in any ancient manuscript of any language.  Talk about a made-up name glued to the Messiah, this is the guilty name!   

If you deny the name of Jesus, recant that glorious name, then be afraid for your soul will be damned! Most that I have witnessed who have gone into this apostasy have the characteristic of being stubborn and rebellious people.  Most have a history of being disloyal to several Pastors.  All of them have been trouble makers and have refused to be subject to authority placed in the ministry of a true Man of God (Hebrews 13:17).  These roving, church-hopping, disgruntled reprobates, always in some false doctrine, are easy candidates for this heresy.  They are those the Scriptures say:  DECEIVING AND BEING DECEIVED! This study on the Sacred Name of God is to give glory to the name of Jesus.  It is to give the Apostolic Messianic people a view into the truths of God that will attest to the name that is above every name, that at the name of Jesus EVERY knee shall bow and EVERY tongue shall confess. 

It is time for all Jesus Name Believers, Pastors, Churches, and Organizations, to stand forth and lift up the name of Jesus.  It is time for Apostolic writers to begin exposing the falsehood of the tetragrammaton and all guess names associated with it. 






Gnostic-Greek-Samaritian YAHVE guess name, claim the name of Jesus is the name of a pig God and blaspheme the worthy name of our Messiah." UNQUOTE:


What is a Yahwist?  They are all moon god worshipers! A Yahweh believer is any person who believes YHWH (the tetragrammaton name of Baal) pronounced Yahweh, is the name of God.  Yahweh is a guess name and is NOT THE NAME OF THE TRUE GOD. Yahweh as it is spelled IS NOT A HEBREW NAME for God!    

Many Yahwist who blaspheme the name of Jesus have lied to gain access to thi


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Continued from the same quote source" I will be straight forward here.  The four lettered tetragrammatons YHWH or YHVH or any other four letters such as (IHVH or JHWH), are found deeply connected with sorcery and witchcraft.  To the left is a card from the witchcraft deck of tarot.  The four letters of the tetragrammaton are spaced between each letter spelling tarot. Read the letters clockwise you have tarot. Read them backward and you find "Tora" an abbreviation of "Torah." Those who believe in the four letter tetragrammaton believe that all the Law of God may be found reduced to the four letters YHWH.  In a link below what the Yahweh's believe, this will be dislcosed. The four lettered tetragrammaton is "NOT" God's sacred name and all of God's truth and laws are "NOT" found in the letters YHWH.  I deem the tetragrammaton YHWH to be profane, and having come from a satanic source, was grafted into Judaism by witchcraft priest and mystic Babylonian Kabbalist! 

Here is proof that the Yahweh's believe in witchcraft and use the witchcraft deck of Tarot in teaching the tetragrammaton and that the name of Yahweh is valid. "
Iah or Yah 

Yah is not the name of God I do not care if it is in Psalms 68:4 as Jah.  David did not write Chapter 68.  It was written many years after David and perhaps after the return from the exile.  Verse 29 speaks of the Temple, something not built until after David's death. 

In Psalms 68:4, Jah is said to "ride upon the heavens." This language is spoke after the manner of the moon and the sun which are said to ride across the heavens in their daily circuit.  We are unsure how this corruption came into the Word of God but it is not verified in any other text of Scripture.  This text is not a revelation text. If the name is to be authentic then it MUST be corrected to "JEH" as Moses fixed this very name to Oshea in Numbers 13:16. In no manner of form can "Jah" be a correct name form.  All the ridiculous modifications using second and third person plural corruptions cannot be used to validate this error.  God, whose name is "JEH" when fixed to the name of Oshea can never be made into the Egyptian moon god whose name was "Iah or Yah" which many Yahwist claim is the correct rendering of "Jah." 

There are other false words put into the Bible to deceive and to substitute truth with falsehood.  Even the name of Moses is different than that which it was in the original.  Modern forms of the name of Moses further detach and remove it from any connection or identity with its ancient pronunciation. The pagan name of "Yah" is the Egyptian moon god and all the Jewish scribes and Law-keeping reprobates will never overcome that fact.   

While many think the name "Iah or Yah" is a sacred name for the true God, the history of it goes back to Egypt. It is not the name of God and it is not an abbreviation of the alleged name Yahweh.  We will provide more on this in the links below: 

"Yah" is the Egyptian moon god and "Shu(a)" is the Egyptian sky god: The Ancient Egypt Site 

Yah is also the goat god with whom also is associated the moon. There is now available a great amount of information on Yah, Yahweh, Jehovah, Yahshua, and many other false names being used for God and Jesus.  Do not be deceived by the modern law-keepers and sacred-name Hebrew-roots movements that are full of heresy and who deny the Lord Jesus Christ. 

"Yah" is the Egyptian name of Toth as the moon god. And "Shu" is the Egyptian sky god of the heavens. Scroll down the link above until you come to the subject title "The Lunar God." There you will find the name of the moon god as "Iah" which is the same as "Yah."  When you glue Yah & Shu together to form "Yahshua" you have an Egyptian moon god as the sky or heaven god. "


And, look to the left at the card. Who is that red figure upon whom the whole revolving system of Tarot, Tora, YHWH, and knowledge rest or sabbaths, but the ole devil himself. Opposite the red devil is his other form of the serpent, the form and figure through which he deceives the world. The Egyptian witch of mysticism sits upon the circle as the revealer and protector (sword) of the mystic name of Yah.   

My claims and statements are against many scholars and sacred high chairs of learning, which I have found to be the blind leaders of the blind.  To long the herd instinct has taken over the Christian mind and many no longer "prove" anything if it comes to them from some supposed learned scholar.  Many of these alleged scholars are members of secret orders and mystic cult organizations, trying to peddle their paganized heresies by infusing them into the theologies and doctrines of the Church. 

The tegragrammaton YHWH NEVER appeared in the original autograph book of the Law at any time. These letters were forged and placed in the scrolls centuries later by Babylonian occult scribes who intended that ADONAI, Ehyeh, and Yeh, should be replaced by those four letters and the mystic pronunciation of them.  These scribes of hell then perverted the scripture to make their secret occult name an ineffable name among those not initiated into the cult. There is absolutely NO PROOF that the tetragrammation was ever in the text of Scriptures prior to the Babylonian captivity and up to the the time of Malachi.  And when we find it supposedly there, as in the dead sea scrolls we discover that it is there hundreds of years later by fraud.  
The Sacred Name
 UNQUOTE:   When you go to that site:

1. you will see the pictures of the TAROT CARD, 

2.THE COMPARISON CHART TO SHOW THE 'CHANGES THAT WERE MADE TO THE HEBREW'

3.  THE ALPHABET CHART

QUOTE:
"THE POINT IS" The point is, that the name EHYEH should have remained in the text and not replace it with I AM to designate the tense or meaing of that sacred name. "

Anyone, Jew or Gentile, who claims that the sacred name given to Moses at the burning bush was YHWH, Yahawah, Yahwah, Yahweh, Yihwah, Yahshua, or any other "Yah" name are liars! Anyone who says that Moses went down and said "I AM" sent me are also liars!   

The Egyptian word for I AM is "nuk."  If Moses went back and told them I AM sent me he would have said "Nuk" sent me.  "Nuk" then would have been a name for God.  Something not found in your Bible anywhere. 

The letters "I AM" do not form a name. I AM was placed in the text and EHYEH removed. In fact, EHYEH has been removed from the text in hundreds if not thousand's of places. I AM is the "perfect present tense" of the name EHYEH.  Since when do we replace someone's name with the "tense" of their name when used as a verb? 

Many claim that EHYEH and its replacement I AM should be interpreted in a future tense as: "I will be that I will be (J. H. Hertz, The Pentateuch And Haftorahs, p 215); I will be what tomorrow demands (W. Gunther Plaut, The Haftartah Commentary, p. 405); I will be what I want to be (S.R. Hirsh from Plaut, p. 405). 

All efforts to make EHYEH mean: "I will be," "He will be," "He who causes to be" or "He shall cause it to come to pass," are all future tense which does not exist in the Hebrew language (see Robert Young's Bible Lexicon, p. 38; Hastings Dictionary of the Bible, Extra Volume, p. 626; and Canon S.R. Driver, Westminister Commentary, Genesis, p. 408). 

The point is, that the name EHYEH should have remained in the text and not replace it with I AM to designate the tense or meaing of that sacred name"

"You will learn shortly that "Yah" was an Egyptian moon god.  Why would God tell Moses to tell the Israelites the moon god sent him?  God did not give or speak the tetragrammaton at the burning bush. " 

"What is the sacred name revealed to Moses at the burning bush?  It is EHYEH!  And what name was Moses supposed to pronounce when he told the Israelites the name of the God who sent him was EHYEH, the God of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob?  And what is then God's memorial name of deliverance from Egyptian bondage?  It is EHYEH!

"What did God call himself at the burning bush?  He said "EHYEH asher EHYEH."  This is said to mean "I AM that I AM.  Why?  Because in the Hebrew there is to future tense there is only past and present.  To make EHYEH asher EHYEH to mean "I will be what I will be" is a futuristic statement and is false"


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.yahwehism.com/html/sacred-name.htm

direct quote>>>:"We do not know accurately where all the places might have been where EHYEH once existed in the original Hebrew Scriptures.  The sacred name of "HYH" was taken out of the text and Adown and LORD inserted in its place to keep from pronouncing it.  It was the sacred name EHYEH that was the target of Leviticus 24:11,16---"An Israelitish woman's son blasphemed the name of the LORD, and cursed;"  ..."And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death."  It is apparent that the name of God here was one other than LORD, and LORD was used as a substitute for that name.  It is also apparent that since Moses was commanded to deliver the Israelites using the name EHYEH, that this was the salvation name cursed.  If the name ADONAI or LORD in English was the name to not be uttered, then they violated that rule over 5,000 times when it was placed in the Septuagint as Kurios.  We know then that the name the son cursed was the name Moses used to deliver the children of Israel. And that name was EHYEH, not Yah, not Yahweh, and not Jehovah!  ALL WE HAVE ARE TRADITIONS WHY the Jews removed a particular sacred name AND NO RECORDED FACTS TO BACK THESE UP actual recorded facts to back these up.  "<<<UNQUOTE


I really implore that you check out this article and read it all the way through.

Further Direct Quote: http://www.yahwehism.com/html/sacred-name.htm

"Iah or Yah 

Yah is not the name of God I do not care if it is in Psalms 68:4 as Jah.  David did not write Chapter 68.  It was written many years after David and perhaps after the return from the exile.  Verse 29 speaks of the Temple, something not built until after David's death. 

In Psalms 68:4, Jah is said to "ride upon the heavens." This language is spoke after the manner of the moon and the sun which are said to ride across the heavens in their daily circuit.  We are unsure how this corruption came into the Word of God but it is not verified in any other text of Scripture.  This text is not a revelation text. If the name is to be authentic then it MUST be corrected to "JEH" as Moses fixed this very name to Oshea in Numbers 13:16. In no manner of form can "Jah" be a correct name form.  All the ridiculous modifications using second and third person plural corruptions cannot be used to validate this error.  God, whose name is "JEH" when fixed to the name of Oshea can never be made into the Egyptian moon god whose name was "Iah or Yah" which many Yahwist claim is the correct rendering of "Jah." 

There are other false words put into the Bible to deceive and to substitute truth with falsehood.  Even the name of Moses is different than that which it was in the original.  Modern forms of the name of Moses further detach and remove it from any connection or identity with its ancient pronunciation. The pagan name of "Yah" is the Egyptian moon god and all the Jewish scribes and Law-keeping reprobates will never overcome that fact.   

While many think the name "Iah or Yah" is a sacred name for the true God, the history of it goes back to Egypt. It is not the name of God and it is not an abbreviation of the alleged name Yahweh.  We will provide more on this in the links below: 

"Yah" is the Egyptian moon god and "Shu(a)" is the Egyptian sky god: The Ancient Egypt Site 

"Yah is also the goat god with whom also is associated the moon. There is now available a great amount of information on Yah, Yahweh, Jehovah, Yahshua, and many other false names being used for God and Jesus.  Do not be deceived by the modern law-keepers and sacred-name Hebrew-roots movements that are full of heresy and who deny the Lord Jesus Christ. "


Ehyeh is the first person singular ancient name of God first revealed to Moses at the burning bush.  Prior to that time this name was not known or revealed (Exodus 6:3 where the tetragrammaton and "Jehovah" are interpolated incorrectly).   

The three names by which God was known before this sacred name was revealed were "Elohim (God), Adonai (LORD), and Elshaddai (God Almighty). The Supreme being is called God, LORD God, and Elshaddai or Almighty God. At the burning bush a new covenant name was revealed. That name is EHYEH! Ehyeh is translated for its meaning "I AM that I AM" rather than the true name being in translations.  Then I AM that I AM is further interpreted to mean "self existent, or the eternal one." Lying Yahwist remove I AM that I AM and interpolate  the tetragrammatons "YHVH or YHWH" and make this into "Yahweh, Yahuweh, Yahshua, and Jehovah". They totally ignore the sacred name of "HYH" or "Ehyeh" with its proper vowels, because the true sacred name of God plays no role in the fraud and confusion they will afterward bring upon the name of God. 

"And I appeared unto Abraham, unto Isaac, and unto Jacob, by the name of God Almighty (Elshaddai), but by my name EHYEH I was not known unto them" (BJV EXO 6:3). 

Some claim this scripture is a question and God was telling Moses that Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob knew Him as EHYEH!  Some claim that EHYEH here should be changed to YHWH or JHVH and that this means Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob knew and pronounced the names "Yahweh or Jehovah."  This is false!  Why would God say he appeared to them as Elshaddai if he had appeared to them as Yahweh or Jehovah?  God said he appeared as Elshaddi and said he WAS NOT KNOWN by the name Moses had just received. This text is not a question.  It is a declarative statement attesting that Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob had not known God by the new name Moses had just received. 

Now some claim that the sacred name of "EHYEH" or in the Yahwist cases "Yahweh" or some other guess name like Jehovah, was known by Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob.  This begs the question then why God said he appeared unto them by the name of God Almighty (Elshaddai in Hebrew)?  Why did God not skip this "God Almighty" name of ELSHADDAI stuff and just say he was known to them by the name of Yahweh, Jehovah, Yahshua, or some one of the other guess names?  He did not because he had not revealed his new Covenant sacred name to them.  Why did he say he appeared unto them by the name of Elshaddai if he had in fact already revealed the alleged names "Yahweh, Jehovah, or Yahshua" unto them?  He did not because prior to the burning bush the sacred name of "Ehyeh" had NOT BEEN REVEALED to Abraham, Isaac, or Jacob. And, no one knew him as Jehovah, Yahweh, or Yahshua. In fact the sacred name "Ehyeh" was not known by anyone all the way back to Adam. " UNQUOTE

The Sacred Name


"Yah" is the Egyptian name of Toth as the moon god. And "Shu" is the Egyptian sky god of the heavens. Scroll down the link above until you come to the subject title "The Lunar God." There you will find the name of the moon god as "Iah" which is the same as "Yah."  When you glue Yah & Shu together to form "Yahshua" you have an Egyptian moon god as the sky or heaven god. "http://www.yahwehism.com/html/sacred-name.htm


THE BOTTOM LINE FOR ME PERSONALLY, is that given the information re: the terms Jehovah, Jah, Yah, Yahweh , Yashua, etc. from many extensive sources indicating that they are pagan in origin, I cannot in good conscience use them.

But because 'Ehyeh' is there directly, and they were not able to get around it, that is why I chooses to use it. 

SO, THIS IS JUST A TIP OF THE ICEBERG OF THE RESEARCH I HAVE DONE RE: THE NAME OF THE MOST HIGH.  It is not my intent to FORCE, my views on anyone. EACH PERSON, the same as me, has to stand before the Most High. I am responsible for what I know and what I do with the information I gather. This means that if I find that I am in error, I have to make a choice to stay with what I believed or change when truth about something is presented to me. If anyone has information to refute and prove that the documentation is "WRONG" they should feel free to post it and bless us if they have any.  

love Mahalia


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 1, 2010)

We call G-d "Yehowah" (Native American language...many, not all) and you betcha that's the "" (tetragrammation).  There's also the name "Elohay" for a mountain in the Blue Mountains???  I have to check where...but it's like "Elohim."  Something.  And Bat Creek and Los Lunas New Mexico with the decalogue written in ancient Hebrew out in the desert.  I won't say our peeps are Israelites but anything is possible...and this is exceptionally a "huh?" moment.  And ....I know of some guys who attended a ceremony and said that the old ancient prayers songs were in Hebrew.  Strange stuff indeed.   Those songs are not in the present-day language.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

THE ASTOUNDING THING: It was because of OUR WORSHIP OF FALSE GODS...APOSTASY...that all the tribes went into captivity to Babylon, Assyria, and Egypt and then scattered to the four winds. This means that all the "jewish converts' would have carried APOSTASY to the four winds as well. Lord knows all of His children need to REPENT FOR OUR FOREFATHERS AND FOR OURSELVES, because we have all done some MESS!!!!

So anyone that wants to push a doctrine, has an option of teaching a 'FALSE DOCTRINE', drawing people away to FALSE GODS ETC.  The fact is the Jewish Masorets that copied all the texts that we have today, from the Dead Sea Scrolls, from the burial grounds in North and South America, where tablets and clay remnants were found at Indian Burial sites etc. with the TETRAGRAMMATON engraved on it, etc.   ...Babylonian religion has been spread all over the earth from the time of the Tower Of Babel in the land of Shinar, (Babylon).

The Bible states clearly that 'Wickedness" was to come out of that region and spread. Here is the Scripture.



<< Zechariah 5 >>
King James Version   

Zechariah 5:
1"Then I turned, and lifted up mine eyes, and looked, and behold a flying roll. 2And he said unto me, What seest thou? And I answered, I see a flying roll; the length thereof is twenty cubits, and the breadth thereof ten cubits. 3Then said he unto me, This is the curse that goeth forth over the face of the whole earth: for every one that stealeth shall be cut off as on this side according to it; and every one that sweareth shall be cut off as on that side according to it. 4I will bring it forth, saith the LORD of hosts, and it shall enter into the house of the thief, and into the house of him that sweareth falsely by my name: and it shall remain in the midst of his house, and shall consume it with the timber thereof and the stones thereof. 
5Then the angel that talked with me went forth, and said unto me, Lift up now thine eyes, and see what is this that goeth forth. 6And I said, What is it? And he said, This is an ephah that goeth forth. He said moreover, This is their resemblance through all the earth. 7And, behold, there was lifted up a talent of lead: and this is a woman that sitteth in the midst of the ephah. 8And he said, This is WICKEDNESS. And he cast it into the midst of the ephah; and he cast the weight of lead upon the mouth thereof. 9Then lifted I up mine eyes, and looked, and, behold, there came out two women, and the wind was in their wings; for they had wings like the wings of a stork: and they lifted up the ephah between the earth and the heaven. 10Then said I to the angel that talked with me, Whither do these bear the ephah? 11And he said unto me, To build it an house in the land ofSHINAR: and it shall be ESTABLISHED, SET UP ON HER OWN BASE.


IT DOES NOT GIVE HER NAME...JUST THAT SHE ESTABLISHES A BASE OR HEADQUARTERS.
This WICKED WOMAN CAN BE FOUND AFTER SHE FLOURISHED AND TOOK CONTROL OF EVERY NATION ON EARTH AND GAVE THEM WINE TO DRINK!  "MYSTERY BABLON". 


NOTICE: 5Then the angel that talked with me went forth, and said unto me, Lift up now thine eyes, and see what is this that goeth forth. 6And I said, What is it? And he said, This is an EPHAH that goeth forth. He said moreover, THIS IS THEIR RESEMBLANCE THROUGH ALL THE EARTH. 7And, behold, there was lifted up a talent of lead: and this is a woman that sitteth in the midst of the ephah


THIS IS US: 
Lamentations 1:3 After affliction and harsh labor, Judah has gone into exile. She dwells among the nations; she finds no resting place. All who pursue her have overtaken her in the midst of her distress

Unlearned and False Teachers always push the 'Jesus loves you...loves every body, and God would NEVER DO........." What they needed to tell His people. Yes the Most High is a loving God, but He is a Father that will discipline to the extent it takes to shape His kids up.....and that 
Leviticus 26:

"1Ye shall make you no idols nor graven image, neither rear you up a standing image, neither shall ye set up any image of stone in your land, to bow down unto it: for I am the LORD your God. 2Ye shall keep my sabbaths, and reverence my sanctuary: I am the LORD. 3If ye walk in my statutes, and keep my commandments, and do them


Unlearned and False Teachers always push the 'Jesus loves you...loves every body, and God would NEVER DO........." What they needed to tell His people. Yes the Most High is a loving God, but He is a Father that will discipline to the extent it takes to shape His kids up.....and that 
Leviticus 26:

THE MOST HIGH DON'T PLAY!!!!!
21And if ye walk contrary unto me, and will not hearken unto me; I will bring seven times more plagues upon you according to your sins. 22I will also send wild beasts among you, which shall rob you of your children, and destroy your cattle, and make you few in number; and your high ways shall be desolate. 

23And if ye will not be reformed by me by these things, but will walk contrary unto me; 24Then will I also walk contrary unto you, and will punish you yet seven times for your sins. 25And I will bring a sword upon you, that shall avenge the quarrel of my covenant: and when ye are gathered together within your cities, I will send the pestilence among you; and ye shall be delivered into the hand of the enemy. 26And when I have broken the staff of your bread, ten women shall bake your bread in one oven, and they shall deliver you your bread again by weight: and ye shall eat, and not be satisfied. 

27And if ye will not for all this hearken unto me, but walk contrary unto me; 28Then I will walk contrary unto you also in fury; and I, even I, will chastise you seven times for your sins. 29And ye shall eat the flesh of your sons, and the flesh of your daughters shall ye eat. 30And I will destroy your high places, and cut down your images, and cast your carcases upon the carcases of your idols, and my soul shall abhor you. 31And I will make your cities waste, and bring your sanctuaries unto desolation, and I will not smell the savour of your sweet odours. 32And I will bring the land into desolation: and your enemies which dwell therein shall be astonished at it. 33And I will scatter you among the heathen, and will draw out a sword after you: and your land shall be desolate, and your cities waste"

JUST TELL ME....THAT IT SHOWS THAT THE MOST HIGH DON'T PLAY!!!!
..."


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

STRONG'S CONCORDANCE
Ephah
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hebrew Transliteration Strong's English 
וְהָעֹ֕מֶר ve·ha·'o·mer 6016 an omer 
עֲשִׂרִ֥ית a·si·rit 6224 tenth 
הָאֵיפָ֖ה ha·'ei·fah 374 an ephah 
הֽוּא׃ hu. 1931 he 
פ f   

Easton's Bible Dictionary

Ephah, a word of Egyptian origin, meaning measure; a grain measure containing "three seahs or ten omers," and equivalent to the bath for liquids (Exodus 16:36; 1 Samuel 17:17; Zechariah 5:6). The double ephah in Proverbs 20:10 (marg., "an ephah and an ephah"), Deuteronomy 25:14, means two ephahs, the one false and the other just. 


Bible Encyclopedia: Ephah
The ROOT:
EPHAH (1)

e'-fa `ephah, "darkness"; Gephar (Genesis 25:4), Gaipha (Isaiah 60:6):

"EPHAH (2)

e'-fa ('ephah):

A dry measure of about one bushel capacity. It corresponds to the bath in liquid measure and was the standard for measuring grain and similar articles since it is classed with balances and weights (Leviticus 19:36 Amos 8:5) in the injunctions regarding just dealing in trade. In Zechariah 5:6-10 it is used for the utensil itself.
 TO GET THE SENSE OF WHAT KIND OF BASE WE ARE TALKING ABOUT WHEN IT SAYS THAT THE WOMAN IN THE EPHAH WAS SET UPON HER  'BASE'.
BASE:
Noah Webster's Dictionary
1. (a.) Of little, or less than the usual, height; Of low growth; as, base shrubs.

2. (a.) Low in place or position.

3. (a.) of humble birth; or low degree; lowly; mean.

4. (a.) Illegitimate by birth; bastard.

5. (a.) of little comparative value, as metal inferior to gold and silver, the precious metals.

6. (a.) Alloyed with inferior metal; debased; as, base coin; base bullion.

7. (a.) Morally low. Hence: Low-minded; unworthy; without dignity of sentiment; ignoble; mean; illiberal; menial; as, a base fellow; base motives; base occupations.

8. (a.) Not classical or correct.

9. (a.) Deep or grave in sound; as, the base tone of a violin.

10. (a.) Not held by honorable service; as, a base estate, one held by services not honorable; held by villenage. Such a tenure is called base, or low, and the tenant, a base tenant.

11. (n.) The bottom of anything, considered as its support, or that on which something rests for support; the foundation; as, the base of a statue.

12. (n.) Fig.: The fundamental or essential part of a thing; the essential principle; a groundwork.

13. (n.) The lower part of a wall, pier, or column, when treated as a separate feature, usually in projection, or especially ornamented.

14. (n.) The lower part of a complete architectural design, as of a monument; also, the lower part of any elaborate piece of furniture or decoration.

15. (n.) That extremity of a leaf, fruit, etc., at which it is attached to its support.

16. (n.) The positive, or non-acid component of a salt; a substance which, combined with an acid, neutralizes the latter and forms a salt; -- applied also to the hydroxides of the positive elements or radicals, and to certain organic bodies resembling them in their property of forming salts with acids.

17. (n.) The chief ingredient in a compound.

18. (n.) A substance used as a mordant.

19. (n.) The exterior side of the polygon, or that imaginary line which connects the salient angles of two adjacent bastions.

20. (n.) The line or surface constituting that part of a figure on which it is supposed to stand.

21. (n.) The number from which a mathematical table is constructed; as, the base of a system of logarithms.

22. (n.) A low, or deep, sound. (Mus.) (a) The lowest part; the deepest male voice. (b) One who sings, or the instrument which plays, base.

23. (n.) A place or tract of country, protected by fortifications, or by natural advantages, from which the operations of an army proceed, forward movements are made, supplies are furnished, etc.

24. (n.) The smallest kind of cannon.

25. (n.) That part of an organ by which it is attached to another more central organ.

26. (n.) The basal plane of a crystal.

27. (n.) The ground mass of a rock, especially if not distinctly crystalline.

28. (n.) The lower part of the field. See Escutcheon.

29. (n.) The housing of a horse.

30. (n.) A kind of skirt (often of velvet or brocade, but sometimes of mailed armor) which hung from the middle to about the knees, or lower.

31. (n.) The lower part of a robe or petticoat.

32. (n.) An apron.

33. (n.) The point or line from which a start is made; a starting place or a goal in various games.

34. (n.) A line in a survey which, being accurately determined in length and position, serves as the origin from which to compute the distances and positions of any points or objects connected with it by a system of triangles.

35. (n.) A rustic play; -- called also prisoner's base, prison base, or bars.

36. (n.) Any one of the four bounds which mark the circuit of the infield.

37. (n.) To put on a base or basis; to lay the foundation of; to found, as an argument or conclusion; -- used with on or upon.

38. (v.) To abase; to let, or cast, down; to lower.

39. (v.) To reduce the value of; to debase.

Int. Standard Bible Encyclopedia

BASE

(1) Substantive from Latin basis, Greek basis, a foundation.

(a) (mekhonah): the fixed resting-place on which the lavers in Solomon's temple were set (1 Kings 7:27-43 2 Kings 16:17; 2 Kings 25:13, 16 2 Chronicles 4:14 Jeremiah 27:19; Jeremiah 52:17, 20; compare Ezra 3:3 Zechariah 5:11 the American Revised Version, margin).

(b) (ken): pedestal in the King James Version and the Revised Version (British and American) (1 Kings 7:29, 31) and in the Revised Version (British and American) only (Exodus 30:18, 28; Exodus 31:9; Exodus 35:16; Exodus 38:8; 39:39:00; 40:11 Leviticus 8:11) of the base of the laver of the tabernacle (the King James Version "foot").

(c) (yarekh): "base of candlestick" (the Revised Version (British and American) of Exodus 25:31; Exodus 37:17) the King James Version "shaft."

(d) (yecodh): the Revised Version (British and American) "base of altar"; the King James Version "bottom" (Exodus 29:12; Exodus 38:8 Leviticus 4:7, 18, 25, 30, 34; Leviticus 5:9; Leviticus 8:15; Leviticus 9:9).

(e) (gabh): the Revised Version (British and American) "elevation," i.e. basement of altar; the King James Version "higher place" (Ezekiel 43:13).

(2) Adjective from French bas-low, or Welsh bas-"shallow": of lowly birth or station, of voluntary humility and of moral depravity.

(a) (shaphal, shephal): of David's self-humiliation (2 Samuel 6:22): "a modest unambitious kingdom" (Ezekiel 17:14; Ezekiel 29:14, 15 (BDB); Daniel 4:17 (the American Standard Revised Version "lowest")): compare shephelah = "lowland."

(b) (qalah): men of humble birth and station as opposed to the nobles (Isaiah 3:5).

(c) (beli-shem): "nameless," "of no account": "children of fools, yea, children of base men" (Job 30:8).

(d) the King James Version men, sons, daughters, children of Belial; literally "worthless persons"; in the American Standard Revised Version "base," except 1 Samuel 1:16 "wicked woman"; also the English Revised Version of Deuteronomy 13:13, "base," which elsewhere retains the King James Version rendering.

(e) (tapeinos): "lowly," "humble or abject" (2 Corinthians 10:1); the Revised Version (British and American), "lowly"; so Paul's enemies said he appeared when present in the church at Corinth.

(f) (agenes): "of low birth," "of no account" (1 Corinthians 1:28): "base things of the world."

(g) (agoraios): "belonging to the market-place," loafers, worthless characters (Acts 17:5): "certain lewd fellows of the baser sort"; the Revised Version (British and American) "certain vile fellows of the rabble."

T. Rees   http://refbible.com/b/base.htm


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

THIS NAME HAS GONE OUT OVER THE WHOLE EARTH...LIKE A FLYING SCROLL
Here are some examples of forms of the divine name in different languages below, indicating INTERNATIONAL  of the form Jehovah. Dr. Claude Mariottini - Professor of Old Testament: The Name of God: Jehovah

Awabakal - Yehóa
Bugotu - Jihova
Cantonese - Yehwowah
Danish - Jehova
Dutch - Jehovah
Efik - Jehovah
English - Jehovah
Fijian - Jiova
Finnish - Jehova
French - Jéhovah
Futuna - Ihova
German - Jehova
Hungarian - Jehova
Igbo - Jehova
Italian - Geova
Japanese - Ehoba
Maori - Ihowa
Motu - Iehova
Mwala-Malu - Jihova
Narrinyeri - Jehovah
Nembe - Jihova
Petats - Jihouva
Polish - Jehowa
Portuguese - Jeová
Romanian - Iehova
Samoan - Ieova
Sotho - Jehova
Spanish - Jehová
Swahili - Yehova
Swedish - Jehova
Tahitian - Iehova
Tagalog - Jehova
Tongan - Jihova
Venda - Yehova
Xhosa - uYehova
Yoruba - Jehofah
Zulu – uJehova


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

QUOTE: SHOCK & AWE IN THE KJV-ONLY CAMP

"Modern Astro-theologist, Acharya S, points to the false teaching that Jehovah = Jesus = Jove as support for her blasphemy in The Christ Conspiracy: The Greatest Story Ever Sold: 

“Prior to being labeled Yahweh, the Israelite god was called ‘Baal.’ signifying the sun in the Age of Taurus. When the sun passed into Aries, ‘the Lord’s name was changed to the Egyptian Iao, which became YHWH, IEUE, Yahweh, Jahweh, Jehovah and Jah. This ancient name ‘IAO/Iao’ represents the totality of ‘God,’ as the ‘I’ symbolizes unity, the ‘a’ is the ‘alpha’ or beginning, while the ‘o’ is the ‘omega’ or end. In fact, the name Yahweh, Iao, or any number of variants thereof can be found in several cultures: 

“‘In Phoenicia the Sun was known as Adonis...identical with Iao, or, according to the Chinese faith, Yao (Jehovah), the Sun, who makes his appearance in the world ‘at midnight of the twenty-fourth day of the twelfth month.’’

“YHWH/IEUE was additionally the Egyptian sun god Ra: Ra was the father in heaven, who has the title of ‘Huhi’ the eternal, from which the Hebrews derived the name ‘Ihuh.’ Thus, the tetragrammaton or sacred name of God IAO/IEUE/YHWH is very old, pre-Israelite, and can be etymologically linked to numerous gods, even to ‘Jesus,’ or ‘Yahushua,’ whose name means ‘salvation’ or ‘Iao/YHWH saves.’ As Godfrey Higgins says in Anacalypsis: 

“‘The pious Dr. Parkhurst...proves, from the authority of Diodorus Siculus, Varro, St. Augustin, etc., that the Iao, Jehovah, or ieue, or ie of the Jews, was the Jove of the Latins and Etruscans.... he allows that this ie was the name of Apollo... He then admits that this ieue Jehovah is Jesus Christ in the following sentences: ‘It would be almost endless to quote all the passages of scripture wherein the name... (ieue) is applied to Christ... they cannot miss of a scriptural demonstration that Jesus is Jehovah.’ But we have seen it is admitted that Jehovah is Jove, Apollo, Sol, whence it follows that Jesus is Jove, etc.’” (The Christ Conspiracy)



Revising the name of God from “IEHOVAH” in 1611 KJV to “JEHOVAH” in subsequent editions of the KJV was made possible by Petrus Ramus, a colleague of Francis Bacon and John Dee, who endeavored to conform the English alphabet to the French alphabet, which had adopted the Latin “J.”  Building on the work of the 16th century Rosicrucians are modern Kabbalists posing as Christians to whom God has revealed new insights and new methods of interpreting Scripture which He has saved for the Church in the last days. 



There seems to be no shortage in King James Onlyism of “Christian Kabbalists” who are peddling lies which lend support to the Astrotheology deception. When Gail Riplinger sanctions the addition of ‘Adonai’ to the Tetragrammaton (YHWH) to form the blasphemous name ‘JEHOVAH’ she follows in the steps of the “Christian Kabbalists” of the Renaissance and the Rosicrucian Enlightenment. From the false teaching of Gail Riplinger, J.R. Church and Gary Stearman - that the KJV Translators transliterated the Hebrew name of God as “JHVH” or “JEHOVAH,” the letters of which prove that JEHOVAH is JESUS - it is only a short step to the blasphemy of the Astrotheologists that “Jesus” is “Jove.”  

“For there are many unruly and vain talkers and deceivers, specially they of the circumcision: Whose mouths must be stopped, who subvert whole houses, teaching things which they ought not, for filthy lucre's sake. ...Wherefore rebuke them sharply, that they may be sound in the faith; Not giving heed to Jewish fables, and commandments of men, that turn from the truth.” (Titus 1:10-11,13-14)"
1. Blavatsky states that the God of Israel was transformed into Baal-Adonis by the Masoretes’ insertion of vowels into the Tetragrammaton:

Jehovah: Theosophy Dictionary on Adonai, adonai 

Adonai ‘adonai (Hebrew) (from ‘adon lord)

“My Lords; through usage, Lord, a plural of excellence. Originally a sort of appeal or prayer to the hierarchical spiritual powers of the earth planetary chain, and more particularly of the planetary spirit of the earth itself; later it became a mere substitute for the unutterable name of God, usually for Tetragrammaton (YHVH).

“‘As the inner nature of YHVH is hidden; therefore He (YHVH) is only named with the Name of the Shekhinah, Adonai, i.e., Lord; therefore the Rabbins say (of the name YHVH); Not as I am written (i.e., YHVH) am I read. In this world My Name is written YHVH and read Adonai, but in the world to come, the same will be read as it is written, so that Mercy (represented by YHVH) shall be from all sides’ (Zohar iii 320a). Adonai is rendered Lord in the Bible, although it means ‘my Lords’; whereas ‘elohim is translated God in the English Authorized Version.

“In the Sephirothal scheme, the Divine Name of the Sephirah of Malchuth was ‘Adonai.’ The Gnostics taught that Iurbo and Adonai were names of Iao-Jehovah, who is an emanation of Ilda Baoth. According to Origen the Gnostics considered Adonai the genius of the sun. Blavatsky writes: ‘Both Aidoneus and Dionysius (Dionysus) are the bases of Adonai, or ‘Jurbo Adonai,’ as Jehovah is called in Codex Nazaraeus... Baal-Adonis of the sods or Mysteries of the pre-Babylonian Jews became the Adonai by the Massorah, the later-vowelled Jehovah’ (SD 1:463).” (Theosophy Dictionary, “Adonai”) 
SHOCK & AWE IN THE KJV-ONLY CAMP

Modern Astro-theologist, Acharya S, points to the false teaching that Jehovah = Jesus = Jove as support for her blasphemy in The Christ Conspiracy: The Greatest Story Ever Sold: 



“Prior to being labeled Yahweh, the Israelite god was called ‘Baal.’ signifying the sun in the Age of Taurus. When the sun passed into Aries, ‘the Lord’s name was changed to the Egyptian Iao, which became YHWH, IEUE, Yahweh, Jahweh, Jehovah and Jah. This ancient name ‘IAO/Iao’ represents the totality of ‘God,’ as the ‘I’ symbolizes unity, the ‘a’ is the ‘alpha’ or beginning, while the ‘o’ is the ‘omega’ or end. In fact, the name Yahweh, Iao, or any number of variants thereof can be found in several cultures: 

“‘In Phoenicia the Sun was known as Adonis...identical with Iao, or, according to the Chinese faith, Yao (Jehovah), the Sun, who makes his appearance in the world ‘at midnight of the twenty-fourth day of the twelfth month.’’

“YHWH/IEUE was additionally the Egyptian sun god Ra: Ra was the father in heaven, who has the title of ‘Huhi’ the eternal, from which the Hebrews derived the name ‘Ihuh.’ Thus, the tetragrammaton or sacred name of God IAO/IEUE/YHWH is very old, pre-Israelite, and can be etymologically linked to numerous gods, even to ‘Jesus,’ or ‘Yahushua,’ whose name means ‘salvation’ or ‘Iao/YHWH saves.’ As Godfrey Higgins says in Anacalypsis: 

“‘The pious Dr. Parkhurst...proves, from the authority of Diodorus Siculus, Varro, St. Augustin, etc., that the Iao, Jehovah, or ieue, or ie of the Jews, was the Jove of the Latins and Etruscans.... he allows that this ie was the name of Apollo... He then admits that this ieue Jehovah is Jesus Christ in the following sentences: ‘It would be almost endless to quote all the passages of scripture wherein the name... (ieue) is applied to Christ... they cannot miss of a scriptural demonstration that Jesus is Jehovah.’ But we have seen it is admitted that Jehovah is Jove, Apollo, Sol, whence it follows that Jesus is Jove, etc.’” (The Christ Conspiracy)



Revising the name of God from “IEHOVAH” in 1611 KJV to “JEHOVAH” in subsequent editions of the KJV was made possible by Petrus Ramus, a colleague of Francis Bacon and John Dee, who endeavored to conform the English alphabet to the French alphabet, which had adopted the Latin “J.”  Building on the work of the 16th century Rosicrucians are modern KABBALISTS POSING AS CHRISTIANS to whom God has revealed new insights and new methods of interpreting Scripture which He has saved for the Church in the last days. " UNQUOTE: SHOCK & AWE IN THE KJV-ONLY CAMP

According to the secret doctrine of the Kabbalists, “Jah-hovah” is the male-female equivalent of the androgynous Roman god, Jove-Juno, which explains why “J” – the 10th letter of the English alphabet – is so important to the Kabbalists.  According to H.P. Blavatsky’s Theosophical Glossary:

“...the Divine name Jah, the male side, or aspect, of the hermaphrodite being, or the male-female Adam, of which hovah (Jah-hovah) is the female aspect. It is symbolized by a hand with bent fore-finger, to show its phallic signification. (Theosophical Glossary, p. 148)

SHOCK & AWE IN THE KJV-ONLY CAMP

WELL THERE YOU HAVE IT!


----------



## Crown (Oct 1, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> WHAT ABOUT THE NAMES ‘YAHWEH’ and ‘JEHOVAH’ ‘JAH’ ,
> 
> TO CLARIFY: HERE IS SOME STRONG INFORMATION THAT SOME MAY FIND ‘FAITH SHAKING”……BUT YOU DESERVE TO KNOW:  This is PURELY ‘documented information’ for you to consider, prayerfully. These are not my personally initiated arguments. They are the sole statements of those quoted:
> 
> ...



He is saying the Name in the Dead Sea Scrolls Bible is a fake one!!!erplexed

Sincerely, I am very comfortable with what is revealed in the New Testament.

About the Name of the Messiah, it is said (the link in your post):
*Yeshua is certainly not Yahweh, Yahshua, or Yahwehshua.  The name Yeshua correctly Yehshua (since the h was dropped here in the Aramaic and is silent), is transliterated as Jehsus and with the "h" silent as in Yeshua, we have Jesus!  This is remarkable.  This name was written into Greek by the Apostles as "IS" in the Nomina Sacra and latter incorrectly expanded to IEHSOUS" and dropping the "H" becasue it is silent most often in Hebrew, we have "IESOUS."  The sacred name without the masculine "s" would be "IESOU".  And from this we get some who pronounce the sacred name as Jehsu and Jesu.  Anyone who associates this sacred "wonderful" name of God (Isaiah 9:6) with the name of a pagan god or claims that it means "pig god" deserve the antichrist award of the year.  The name Jesus does not mean "pig god".  It is not a name for a second God of rank in the Greek pantheon of gods!  It is not the name of the second person-God in a trinity.  It is the ONLY NAME GIVEN UNDER HEAVEN WHEREBY WE MUST BE SAVED! *
*…*
*Jesus is the God of the Old Testament incarnated in flesh (1Tim 3:16), therefore he is the God referred to as *ADOWN or LORD.* As the ADOWN, the sovereign, the King, Jesus is both Christ (Messiah) and LORD Luke 2:11**. He is the anointed One to be the ADOWN or sovereign LORD King of Israel on David's throne.  He is the Messiah, he is the pre-existing God Almighty who swore by an oath to David that he would visit mankind through the seed (flesh) of David and when he did, He would sit as KING of kings and LORD of lords upon David's throne over all Israel and all the world:* 
  …
*There is no GREATER name above the name of JESUS.*
*…*
*The name Yehsha has the *s* added to it to in the Greek language to give it masculine gender or syntax as IESOUS. The Greek language does dot have the "sh" pronunciation thus IESOUS.  If added it would be IESHOUS.   Since the letter "h" in Hebrew/Aramaic is often a silent letter it is omitted in IESHOUS but when placed in its correct place we have the name IEHSHOUS.  The accusation is made by the tetragrammaton cults that IESOUS is a false Greek name that comes from Zeus that someone glued on to Jesus as his name.  These perverters of truth and masters of all subtility, members of sacred name covens, purposely deceive.  The name IESOUS was in the Greek Septuagint Version of the Old Testament 280BC.*
*…*
*I will say with all gravity and sincerity that no where in the Scriptures are we told that we had to speak any word or name in an exact Hebrew manner. The Apostles did not feel it a sin to translate the sacred name into Greek as Iehsous (Iesous) and I feel it no less degrading that this great name be translated into every language of the world.  So, I will not condemn or betray the faith of those who say the name of Jesus Christ in Chinese, German, Spanish, Russian, etc.  We will let our God be the judge.*
*…*
*The true and orignal Hebrew name of Jesus was Yehshas.  Translated into Aramaic it became EESA/EESHO. And into Greek it became IESOUS.  Finally into Latin as Iesus and English as Jesu and finally as Jesus.  There is absolutely no paganism or fraud involved in the name of Jesus and any attempt to connect it to any pagan name is proof the individual doing so is a reprobate.*
*…*
*These are missing from the WONDERFUL name of Jesus, the ONLY saving name!*
*…*
*The true name of Jesus comes to us in the following manner:  Je is derived from EHYEH the sacred name of God, dropping the first EH we have Yeh or Jeh as added to the name of Oshea (Numbers 13:16-Jehoshua). In Hebrew the "h" is silent so that Jeh becomes the "Je" in the name of Jesus. The word salvation is in the Hebrew "yehsa" (Strongs #3468).  Again, Yeh of yesha is a contraction of EHYEH the sacred name of God given to Moses at the burning bush.  Yehsha is the correct spelling but because the "h" is silent it is dropped to form Yesha. The name of Jesus is therefore derived not from Zeus but from "Yehsa" converting the "Y" to its proper "J" sound we have "Jehsa" and the adding the masculine (s) we have Jehsas and finally Jesus. The "sas" and "sus" are identical in purpose and pronunciation.  To claim that "sus" comes from the Latin name for pig and this means the name of Jesus means pig god is stupidity.  To claim that the precious name Jesus comes from Zeus, is not only blasphemy, anyone who makes this false accusation is immediately damned!*

What do you think about? Why are you using Yashaya?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Also from the Article Shock and Awe in the KJV Camp SHOCK & AWE IN THE KJV-ONLY CAMP

((((REGARDING THE NAME 'JEHOVAH COVERING THE NAME OF THE GOD JOVE')))

Found in H.P. Blavatsky’s book, The Secret Doctrine are numerous references to “Jehovah” as being interchangeable with “Jove”:—



SD INDEX Jupiter (god). 

See also Brihaspati, Jove, Zeus (…) Jve, Jave, Jehovah or, [Skinner] II 466

“…If it be so, then in 1065 we have the famous Jehovah’s name, the Jve or Jave, or Jupiter, and by change of ח to נ  or  h to n, then נ ו י or the Latin Jun or Juno, the base of the Chinese riddle, the key measuring numbers of Sni (Sinai) and Jehovah coming down on that mount,… This discovery connects Jehovah still more with all the other creative and generative gods, solar and lunar, and especially with ‘King’ Soma, the Hindu Deus Lunus, the moon, because of the esoteric influence attributed to this planet in Occultism.”



SD INDEX Jove-Juno, Tetragrammaton II 601

“Moreover, the Tetragrammaton, or Microprosopus, is ‘Jehovah’ arrogating to himself very improperly the ‘Was, Is, Will be,’ now translated into the ‘I am that I am,’ and interpreted as referring to the highest abstract Deity, while esoterically and in plain truth, it means only periodically chaotic, turbulent, and eternal MATTER with all its potentialities. For the Tetragrammaton is one with Nature or Isis, and is the exoteric series of androgyne gods such as Osiris-Isis, Jove-Juno, Brahma-Vach, or the Kabalistic Jah-hovah; all male-females.” 




According to the secret doctrine of the Kabbalists, “Jah-hovah” is the male-female equivalent of the androgynous Roman god, Jove-Juno, which explains why “J” – the 10th letter of the English alphabet – is so important to the Kabbalists.  According to H.P. Blavatsky’s Theosophical Glossary:

“...the Divine name Jah, the male side, or aspect, of the hermaphrodite being, or the male-female Adam, of which hovah (Jah-hovah) is the female aspect. It is symbolized by a hand with bent fore-finger, to show its phallic signification. (Theosophical Glossary, p. 148)

In The Secret Doctrine, Blavatsky states that the letter “J” was substituted for the Hebrew yod י for the precise reason that it pictured the procreative organ of the Greek god, Zeus, whose Roman analogue was Jove, the Hebrew analogue being Jehovah:

“Each letter of the ancient alphabets having had its philosophical meaning and raison d'etre, the number I signified with the Alexandrian Initiates a body erect, a living standing man, he being the only animal that has this privilege. And, by adding to the I a head, it was transformed into a P, a symbol of paternity, of the creative potency; while R signified a ‘moving man,’ one on his way. Hence PATER ZEUS had nothing sexual or phallic either in its sound or form of letters; nor had [[pater Deus]] (vide Ragon). If we turn now to the Hebrew Alphabet, we shall find that while I or aleph, א, has a bull or an Ox for its symbol, 10, the perfect number, or One of the Kabala is a Yodh י (y, i, or j); and means, as the first letter of Jehovah, the procreative organ, et seq.” (The Secret Doctrine, Vol. 2, pp. 574)

Jupiter/Jove, the supreme god of the Romans, was an omnisexual


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

“But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asks you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear”: 1 Peter 3:15 

THIS WAS THE DEFINING SCRIPTURE THAT originally INFLUENCED ME PERSONALLY:  It caused me to seek out the words that were used here to get to the ANSWER THAT I NEEDED, regarding the NAME OF CHRIST.  I already knew about the Greek, but as a Hebrew, I wanted to CONFIRM THE HEBREW word, in order to answer a question such as yours. The only name I knew and had heard was the name 'Jesus'.

Hosea 2:16 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וְהָיָ֤ה בַיֹּום־ הַהוּא֙ נְאֻם־ יְהוָ֔ה תִּקְרְאִ֖י אִישִׁ֑י וְלֹֽא־ תִקְרְאִי־ לִ֥י עֹ֖וד בַּעְלִֽי׃  
KJV with Strong's 
And it shall be at that day saith the LORD that thou shalt call me Ishi and shalt call me no more Baali



SO THE KEY WORD I AM LOOKING FOR IS  “ISHI’  AND THE OTHER OF COURSE WAS   ‘BAALI’:

In regard to why I used Yashaya or (Yeshayah)”  THIS IS MY REASON:

Hebrew and Chaldee Dictionary that is at the back of the ‘ABINGDON’S STRONGS’S EXHAUSTIVE CONCORDANCE OF THE BIBLE  1822-1894  ISBN-0-687-40030-9 Copyright 1890 by James Strong, Madison, New Jersey

Go to page 53
#3469; 3470

In the Hebrew and Chaldee it has this to say: I am taking it our of hard copy so I have to hand copy it: I will copy out the relevant names and description. 

But it shows the Hebrew letters in front of it and I cannot type them on my keyboard. But after the Hebrew letters it says:

Note the terms ‘Ishi’   and ‘Y(e)sha yah’,  ‘Y(e) sha yahuw’ 

# 3469 Yish iy (from 3467)… -Ishi 
#3470   Y(e) sha yah  or
Y(e) sha yahuw  (from 3467 and 3050)…

When you go to # 3467 it reads (in part)…preserve, rescue, bring (having ) salvation, save, get victory.

Now if you go to # 3068 you will see this about ‘Jehovah”
A part…….”JEWISH NATIONAL NAME OF GOD,:  JEHOVAH THE LORD

‘Jewish’…is a culture and religion: It is not a Hebrew or Israelite. Anyone can join the “jewish religion” and become “jewish”.  I AM NOT ‘JEWISH’. I AM NOT AN 'ISRAELI'. I am brown, not “brownish”, dark, not “darkish”…terms meaning…”.like, but not actually or really that….”  I am a 'Hebrew', an 'Israelite'.

If you do not have this Concordance, you can go to a Bible store that carries it, and check out this information and confirm it.

So I call Jesus Yashaya (English way of sounding it) and the spelling in the Hebrew is as you see from the reference. The same as the Most High is Eyeh ashur Eyeh, I say ‘Ahayah’.  But as a little child of the Most High, I can call him ‘ABBA’ which is like the word in English “Daddy”. (That however, is during intimate prayer time, not used publicly or speaking with someone about Him).

If you have any more questions re: the subject that you would like clarification as to my reasons why, please ask. I will look it up and get back to you, or refer you to the information.

Another note:  As said before, I choose to let people choose for themselves based on the information opportunities they have. We all have the same responsibility to seek 'truth', especially about the Father and The Son and the Holy Spirit. Our lives depend on it.  So if that Scripture says I would no longer call Him a name or term associated with Baal, but would call him Ishi or Yeshayah that is the choice I made to call the name as it was said I would 'IN THAT DAY'. We are in 'THAT DAY'.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE? WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES THE NAME MAKE?

Well, the name you call will be the one belonging to the name that answers.

The message of the Most High to JUDAH:
Jeremiah 2:28 "Where then are the gods you made for yourselves? Let them come if they can save you when you are in trouble! For you have as many gods as you have towns, O Judah."


When the day of His anger comes, I WANT TO BE HID.
Zephaniah 2:3 “Seek ye the LORD, all ye meek of the earth, which have wrought his judgment; seek righteousness, seek meekness: it may be ye shall be hid in the day of the LORD'S anger"


AND SPEAKING AGAIN OF 'THAT DAY' ...The time when it will be a time of trouble for the people of the Most High, JACOB'S TROUBLE...is going to be how it is described here and in the Book of Daniel.

Jeremiah 30:7 Alas! for that day [is] great, so that none [is] like it: it [is] even the time of Jacob's trouble; but he shall be saved out of it

It tells me IN THIS SCRIPTURE: that I need to be calling on His Name...and it is a Name that has not been heard often:


Romans Chapter 10...MY OTHER WAKE UP CALL THAT HAD ME SEARCHING!
13"For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved. 
14How then shall they call on him IN WHOM THEY HAVE NOT BELIEVED? and how shall they believe in him OF WHOM THEY HAVE NOT HEARD? and how shall they hear without a preacher? 15And how shall they preach, except they be sent? as it is written, How beautiful are the feet of them that preach the gospel of peace, and bring glad tidings of good things! 
16But THEY HAVE NOT ALL OBEYED THE GOSPEL. For Esaias saith, Lord, who hath believed our report? 17So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God. 
18But I say, Have they not heard? Yes verily, their sound went into all the earth, and their words unto the ends of the world. 
19But I say, Did not Israel know? First Moses saith, I will provoke you to jealousy by them that are no people, and by a foolish nation I will anger you. 
20But Esaias is very bold, and saith, I was found of them that sought me not; I was made manifest unto them that asked not after me. 
21But to Israel he saith, All day long I have stretched forth my hands unto a disobedient and gainsaying people. 

So this Scripture was also VERY SOBERING FOR 'ME'!  I cannot speak for anyone else. All Israel has to be diligent in  seeking Whom He says to seek. No man is going to SAVE OR BRING DELIVERANCE  to me.

Now most people have heard the name Jesus, but how many have heard the name Yeshayah? The Word says we will be calling Him ISHI, or Yeshayah. So I have to have faith in that word and honor that, and pray that I will be delivered in that day of trouble.



In my prayers: I always ask the Father to "
REMEMBER ME, REMEMBER MY FAMILY, AND HIDE US IN THE DAY OF TROUBLE"

Here are the Scriptures that told ME it makes a difference WHICH NAME OR WHICH GOD I WAS CALLING ON FOR DELIVERANCE AND PRESERVATION THROUGH THE TIME OF TROUBLE THAT IS COMING.
>I find them VERY SOBERING FOR JACOB--ISRAEL---THE PEOPLE OF THE MOST HIGH


Matthew 24:21 For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until now--and never to be equaled again.
Mark 13:19 because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning, when God created the world, until now--and never to be equaled again.

Malachi 3:16 Then those who FEARED the LORD TALKED WITH EACH OTHER, and the LORD LISTENED AND HEARD…A SCROLL OF REMEMBRANCE was written in his presence CONCERNING THOSE who FEARED the LORD and HONORED HIS NAME.

Daniel 12: 1And at that time shall Michael stand up, the great prince which standeth for the children of thy people: and THERE SHALL BE A TIME OF TROUBLE, SUCH AS NEVER WAS SINCE THERE WAS A NATION even to that same time: and at that time THY PEOPLE SHALL BE DELIVERED, EVERYONE THAT SHALL BE FOUND WRITTEN IN THE BOOK. 2And many of them that sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake, some to everlasting life, and some to shame and everlasting contempt. 3And they that be wise shall shine as the brightness of the firmament; and they that turn many to righteousness as the stars for ever and ever. 4But thou, O Daniel, shut up the words, and seal the book, even to the time of the end: MANY SHALL RUN TO AND FRO, AND KNOWLEDGE SHALL BE INCREASED.”

Jeremiah 30:7 Alas! for that day [is] great, so that none [is] like it: it [is] even the time of Jacob's trouble; but he shall be saved out of it

Jeremiah 30:10 "'So do not fear, O Jacob my servant; do not be dismayed, O Israel,' declares the LORD. 'I will surely save you out of a distant place, your descendants from the land of their exile. Jacob will again have peace and security, and no one will make him afraid.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh I missed a part of your question: "What did I think about" what the man said in a quote I posted and in your # 11 POST re: the name 'Jesus'.

What I think is that many of the quotes had very strong opinions. Sometimes things can be stated VERY STRONG, but like you Crown, I wanted a more solid answer. I was like, okay, that is fine for the Greek but let me check out the Hebrew. Because there is so much 'confusion' swirling around the 'names'....and there has been a lot of controversy around the NAME: JESUS...There must be something that will CLEAR the confusion. Surely the Holy Spirit will show me and lead me to the information to clear it up. Since the Holy Spirit only speaks what Christ tells the Holy Spirit to speak, then surely, there MUST BE A WORD THAT TELLS ME WHAT TO CALL CHRIST.

So when he said "You will no longer call me Baali but you will call me 'ISHI',  I had my answer!

I posted that information in My Post #13, that cleared it all up for me.

Here are other Scripture that have been a strong foundation for me: Showing me that I can trust Him and His Word, in spite of what any man may say or teach me. I know that MANY PEOPLE get ANNOYED when I post a whole lot of Scripture. It is because they do not understand why it is important.

The Time that we are living in and the Time that is Coming and what the Word says about "man teaching us". WE WERE WARNED AGAINST BEING DECEIVED BY MAN. The time is now that we need to know the truth by the 'anointing of the Holy Spirit' not what comes from a MAN OR WOMAN'S MOUTH.

"However, when he, the Spirit of truth, is come, he will guide you into all truth: FOR HE SHALL NOT SPEAK OF HIMSELF; BUT WHATEVER HE SHALL HEAR, THAT SHALL HE SPEAK: and he will show you things to come

OUR DEPENDANCE ON "MAN" TO "TEACH US"  WILL CEASE!  WE WILL 'LIVE BY EVERY WORD THAT COMETH OUT OF THE MOUTH OF THE FATHER'. RE>"Man does not live by bread alone, but by every word..."said by Yeshayah

Hebrews 8:11 No longer will a man teach his neighbor, or a man his brother, saying, 'Know the Lord,' because they will all know me, from the least of them to the greatest." John 16:13 


Jeremiah 31:34 No longer will a man teach his neighbor, or a man his brother, saying, 'Know the LORD,' because they will all know me, from the least of them to the greatest," declares the LORD. "For I will forgive their wickedness and will remember their sins no more."
1 John 2:20 But you have an anointing from the Holy One, and all of you know the truth.


MAN CAN LIE AND DECEIVE:  But that anointing WILL LEAD YOU TO THE TRUTH, AND IT WILL NOT BE A LIE

26These things have I written unto you concerning them THAT SEDUCE YOU. 27But the anointing which ye have received of him abideth in you, and ye need not that any man teach you: but as the same anointing teacheth you of all things, and is truth, and is no lie, and even as it hath taught you, ye shall abide in him

2 Corinthians 1:21 Now it is God who makes both us and you stand firm in Christ. He anointed us,

1 Corinthians 2:12 We have not received the spirit of the world but the Spirit who is from God, that we may understand what God has freely given us.

John 14:26 But the Counselor, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, will teach you all things and will remind you of everything I have said to you.

John 14:17 the Spirit of truth. The world cannot accept him, because it neither sees him nor knows him. But you know him, for he lives with you and will be in you.
John 6:45 It is written in the Prophets: 'They will all be taught by God.' Everyone who listens to the Father and learns from him comes to me.
Matthew 13:11 He replied, "The knowledge of the secrets of the kingdom of heaven has been given to you, but not to them


So along with written documentation from any human source, I will continue to POST SCRIPTURE. That has the FINAL SAY. IT WILL BE THAT WORD, THAT WILL DECIDE IF WE LIVE OR DIE!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

okay: I was able to pull it up directly from the Online Bible: 



Hosea 2:16 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וְהָיָ֤ה בַיֹּום־ הַהוּא֙ נְאֻם־ יְהוָ֔ה תִּקְרְאִ֖י אִישִׁ֑י וְלֹֽא־ תִקְרְאִי־ לִ֥י עֹ֖וד בַּעְלִֽי׃  
KJV with Strong's 
"And it shall be at that day saith the LORD that thou shalt call me Ishi and shalt call me no more Baali"


HERE IT IS:

3470. Ysha'yah	3470a >>

________________________________________
"salvation of Yah," four Israelites
Original Word: יְשַׁעְיָה
Transliteration: Ysha'yah
Phonetic Spelling: (yesh-ah-yaw')
Short Definition: Isaiah


Isaiah, Jesaiah, Jeshaiah 
Or Yshayahuw {yesh-ah-yaw'-hoo}; from yasha' and Yahh; Jah has saved; Jeshajah, the name of seven Israelites -- Isaiah, Jesaiah, Jeshaiah. 
see HEBREW yasha' 
see HEBREW Yahh 
________________________________________
<< 3469
3470. 


<< 3468
3469. Yishi	3470 >>

________________________________________((((NOTE THIS)))) see the'original' word and the short 'definition'
"saving," four Israelites
Original Word: יִשְׁעִי
Transliteration: Yishi
Phonetic Spelling: (yish-ee')
Short Definition: Ishi       <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<THERE


Word Origin
from yasha
Definition
"saving," four Isr.
NASB Word Usage

(((((ISHI (5).)))))  <<<<<<<<<There is the Ishi word

<< 3470
3470a. Yeshayah	3470b >>

________________________________________
"salvation of Yah," four Israelites
Transliteration: Yeshayah


Word Origin
from yasha and Yah
Definition
"salvation of Yah," four Isr.
NASB Word Usage
Jeshaiah (4). 
NAS Exhaustive Concordance of the Bible with Hebrew-Aramaic and Greek Dictionaries
Copyright © 1981, 1998 by The Lockman Foundation
All rights reserved Lockman.org"


Hosea 2:16 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וְהָיָ֤ה בַיֹּום־ הַהוּא֙ נְאֻם־ יְהוָ֔ה תִּקְרְאִ֖י אִישִׁ֑י וְלֹֽא־ תִקְרְאִי־ לִ֥י עֹ֖וד בַּעְלִֽי׃  
KJV with Strong's 
"And it shall be at that day saith the LORD that thou shalt call me Ishi and shalt call me no more Baali
"


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

THERE ARE MANY GODS AND MANY LORDS, IN HEAVEN (NOT THE HIGHEST HEAVEN) AND IN EARTH;  THESE GODS ARE CALLED BAALIM (PLURAL OF BAAL).  The Most High says He is going to REMOVE THEIR NAMES OUT OF OUR MOUTHS!  Hosea 2:17
“For I will take away the names of Baalim out of her mouth and they shall no more be remembered by their name”
________________________________________

1 Corinthians 8:5
"For though there be that are called gods, whether in heaven or in earth, (as there be gods many, and lords many,)"

Information on the name ‘baal’ is in the hard cover Strong’s Concordance that I am using on pages 22 and 23

#1166-#1193

Because of Apostasy, JUDAH had their own ‘Baal’

#1184   Ba aley   Y(e) hudah…from the plural of #1167 and # 3068; masters of Judah; (((the name was given to))) a town in Palestine; MASTERS OF JUDAH

# 1168 Ba al    ; the same as 1167; ‘Baal’, a Phoenician diety;   plural  ‘Baalim’.

REGARDING THE BAALIM (THE FALSE GODS, THE HEATHEN GODS; THE ‘NAMES’ THAT BELONGED TO THE BAALIM,   THAT JUDAH AND ISRAEL WERE CALLING ON : 

Hosea 2:17 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וַהֲסִרֹתִ֛י אֶת־ שְׁמֹ֥ות הַבְּעָלִ֖ים מִפִּ֑יהָ וְלֹֽא־ יִזָּכְר֥וּ עֹ֖וד בִּשְׁמָֽם׃  
KJV with Strong's 
“For I will take away the names of Baalim out of her mouth and they shall no more be remembered by their name”
________________________________________
Hebrew	Transliteration	Strong's	English
וַהֲסִרֹתִ֛י	va•ha•si•ro•ti	5493
will remove
אֶת־	et-	853

שְׁמֹ֥ות	she•mo•vt	8034
the names
הַבְּעָלִ֖ים	hab•be•'a•lim	1168
of the Baals
מִפִּ֑יהָ	mip•pi•ha;	6310
her mouth
וְלֹֽא־	ve•lo-	3808
no
יִזָּכְר֥וּ	yiz•za•che•ru	2142
will be mentioned
עֹ֖וד	o•vd	5750
more
בִּשְׁמָֽם׃	****•mam.	8034
their names


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Crown, I posted your other answer re: Exodus 3:14 and 15 in the Part 2 Post.


----------



## Crown (Oct 5, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Continued from the same quote source" I will be straight forward here.  The four lettered tetragrammatons YHWH or YHVH or any other four letters such as (IHVH or JHWH), are found deeply connected with sorcery and witchcraft.  To the left is a card from the witchcraft deck of tarot.  The four letters of the tetragrammaton are spaced between each letter spelling tarot. Read the letters clockwise you have tarot. Read them backward and you find "Tora" an abbreviation of "Torah." Those who believe in the four letter tetragrammaton believe that all the Law of God may be found reduced to the four letters YHWH.  In a link below what the Yahweh's believe, this will be dislcosed. The four lettered tetragrammaton is "NOT" God's sacred name and all of God's truth and laws are "NOT" found in the letters YHWH.  I deem the tetragrammaton YHWH to be profane, and having come from a satanic source, was grafted into Judaism by witchcraft priest and mystic Babylonian Kabbalist!
> 
> Here is proof that the Yahweh's believe in witchcraft and use the witchcraft deck of Tarot in teaching the tetragrammaton and that the name of Yahweh is valid. "
> Iah or Yah
> ...


 


Mahalialee4 said:


> okay: I was able to pull it up directly from the Online Bible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With all respect, I have the impression that you are saying the thing and its opposite.

Strong’s Concordance is a great help, but it is what it is : an help. You can’t use a concordance to make up a name, a name for someone who has existed and has been recorded.

Aha*yah* / Yasha*yah*
You are against yah, but the two names you are calling contain yah : short form, prefix or suffix, it is yah.


----------



## Crown (Oct 5, 2010)

What we know :

*Clement of Alexandria and Cyril of Jerusalem attested that the Greek form of the Name Jesus (Iesous, the s is silent and for gender purpose) is the pronunciation of His Name from the Aramaic and Hebrew, it is His Name (The Greek name for Savior is Soter). 

*In the Septuagint, the earliest Greek translation (3 BCE). We can find the name Jesus (Iesous) in Zec. 3.
http://www.ecmarsh.com/lxx/Zacharias/index.htm
I know you know French, here in French and Greek
http://ba.21.free.fr/septuaginta/zacharie/zacharie_3.html
The word Jesus is this Ἰησοῦ (sorry I don’t have all, but you can read Iesous).


----------



## Crown (Oct 5, 2010)

The Sacred Name Movement can be so confusing! When I consider this Sacred Name Movement, These verses come to my mind :

Mat. 24.4 And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you. 24.5 For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many.
24.23 Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not. 24.24 For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect.

Yahshua, Yahoshua, Yehoshua, Yashayah, Yeshayah, Yeshayeh, Yahsha, Yehsha………

Warning : *there is only One Name for salvation*!
Act. 4.12 Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.

Mat. 28.19 Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them *in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost*:

Act. 2.38 Then Peter said unto them, Repent, and be baptized every one of you *in the name of Jesus Christ* for the remission of sins, and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost.

Act. 8.16 For as yet he was fallen upon none of them: only they were baptized *in the name of the Lord Jesus*.

Act. 19.5 When they heard this, they were baptized *in the name of the Lord Jesus*.

Like someone said the name Jesus, more precisely Yesu, the late form of Joshua, more fully means : "Y*hw*h (or IEUE) is the Saviour who answers your cry and will call you up. The call to the Bride. It is a two-way call. He will call those up who have called upon Him.


----------



## Crown (Oct 5, 2010)

A good article :
http://nkox.homestead.com/files/som...ons__Who_Cganged_God_s_Name_545_568_HTML2.htm

In this site, if you click on the different versions of the Bible (left), you can see the change I for J, from 1516 and after.
http://iclg.brinkster.net/LORD-IESU/id13.html

False Teachings of the Sacred Name Movement. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40rz-pRkGgs&feature=related

Native American YHWH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpztvjBhhb4&feature=related

Native American YHWH - Rock Medicine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvVDGryJ5-g&feature=related

I don't want to hijack your thread. But, I believe that it is fair to present a balanced view for the viewers.

Thanks for the trip. You make me search and dig about this confusing Sacred Name Movement.

...
The question I want to ask : this movement (SNM) started in early 1900, what about those before this movement who did only know Jesus/Yesu, and not know all the names of the SNM ?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 5, 2010)

Crown: Just want to make it clear: 

1. I AM NOT A PART OF OR INVOLVED IN 'THE SACRED NAME MOVEMENT'.
2. In the Lord's Prayer: Yashaya prayed to the Father in Heaven, and His first Words that He taught His followers to pray were:
"Ahba Nawa Shaba Shamayam Qadash Hayah Shamka Ahaya Malakwath Ka Thabaah .....
Focusing on: 'LET 'YOUR NAME' BE SANCTIFIED'.

Psalms 83:18 reads "THAT MEN MAY KNOW, THAT THOU WHOSE NAME ART.....IS THE MOST HIGH IN ALL THE EARTH".

His Name being known is important to Him and therefore it is important to me. No 'movement bandwagon' was necessary for me to care. If His name does not matter to me, why should My NAME or the name of MY FAMILY MEMBERS MATTER TO HIM, when I call on HIM, in my time of need... It is my desire to honor and reverence His Name. period. I cannot speak for the rest of Christendom or the world. I would just appreciate that no one would assume that I may be a 'bandwagon' jumper, incapable of thirsting after the True God of my own volition.

And it is incorrect to state that 'His Name' was not an issue until the 1900's. The Children of Israel knew it, and Pharoah knew it. Religion erased it from our memory. Religion erased 'HIM' and 'US' from our memory.

The 'FLOOD' of names that have hit the people in the time frame you mentioned, was to increase the 'BABYLONIAN' CONFUSION that the people of the Most High have been subjected to. I, PERSONALLY, am satisfied that I have THE NAME. It can matter or not matter to everyone else, that is between them and HIM, and not them and me. If they are waiting to be 'convinced' by me, that is not my job. It is the Holy Spirit WHO is the one ...'that will lead you into all truth'.

The post is directed toward Hebrews and we certainly have had a lot of names thrown at us. Uncorrupted  Scriptures should have the final answer, regardless of what men say or debate.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 5, 2010)

Crown: re: The 'Sacred Name Movement' it began with the Masoret Jewish Scribes. It STARTED surfacing WITH the "Jewish" RELIGION, 'Judaism'. Primarily embraced and adopted by "Catholicism" and embraced and adapted  by "Christianity".  It is all being PROMOTED by the same people to this date. Since you emphasized the "Sacred Name Movement".....it has accomplished its purpose. IT WAS A  'PUBLIC CAMPAIGN', INITIATED BY RELIGION to confuse the masses. Basically: Just Ignore the Scriptures about the Name that will clear it up and throw out a flood of 'doctrine, and theological speculation'....to HIDE THE NAME, not reveal it! And what do we have as fruit? AS A RESULT OF THE SACRED MOVEMENT CAMPAIGN TO DISCOVER THE TRUE NAME? : "CONFUSION". Exactly as planned.


In Scripture is Hosea, it was foretold that we would call him 'Ishi', or 'Yashaya'....Saviour....one who delivers etc. I personally have no need to go beyond that. I personally, do not have to Defend any other name.

I understand that 'Christians' have used the NAME, 'Jesus'. But Hosea did not say that is how it would be....that they would call him 'Ieosus or Jesus', but 'Ishi'......so for me, I am going to stick with what the Scripture actually said to the Hebrews. 

Further, Jesus was NOT GREEK. Jesus WAS NOT ROMAN.  He was A HEBREW. So I do not need to defend the 'Gentile Greek' translation of the name. What is called the New Testament was ORIGINALLY WRITTEN IN THE HEBREW,  not the Greek. The Greek was only a TRANSLATION FROM THE HEBREW. So, personally,  I am going to call him by the Hebrew name. 


If my brother's name was named John, and someone else, EVEN MY FRIEND,  wants to call him Patrick, in a language that I personally know nothing about, AND NEITHER DO THEY, and that they do not even speak, HE IS going to be called "JOHN" TO ME.  It would be foolish for two people who do not speak Greek to argue about the Name of Jesus in the 'Greek.'  I really am not concerned about 'the Greek' because the Word was not handed down to Moses in 'Greek'; when  Yashaya stood up to read the scroll of Isaiah, he did not read it in the GREEK.

The 'in Greek' business is just part of the 'confusion and diversion' that has been visited on the people of the Most High, by 'theologians and scribes' with their own loyalty ties to the agendas pushed by RELIGION.

Further: The Laws, Statutes and Commandments were not given FIRST to the Greek Gentiles to teach the Hebrews.  It was given to Hebrew speaking Israel FIRST, to teach the Gentiles.  That is a clear indication that we should not 'magnify the Greek' over the Hebrew language, when it comes to sorting out His Name.  TRUTH BE TOLD, WE LEARNED THE NAME 'JESUS' THROUGH 'ROMAN BASED CATHOLIC RELIGION',  that was PASSED DOWN TO 'PROTESTANTISM., because the Seminaries and Bible Colleges were FUNDED BY THE CATHOLIC CHURCH, who 'THOUGHTFULLY' provided us with a picture of 'Caesare Borgere' and told us that this was 'JESUS'.  My point is: We learned that name through Religion.


So we can choose to 'prefer taking our learning and direction from the Greek Gentiles, (who incidentally had 'their own agenda' for GRABBING THE RECORDS OF THE HEBREWS) ......and ignore the Hebrew name of the Hebrew Christ.....THEN 

Each one must make that choice. I leave it at that.


----------



## Crown (Oct 6, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Each one must make that choice. I leave it at that.



As I've said, I don't want to argue with you.
There is enough to make someone do a search.
I can agree with your last phrase. 
Blessings, Mahalia!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 7, 2010)

Blessings. Shalom sis and Thank You again for sharing, and being YOU.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 11, 2010)

There is a lot of research here. I am happy that God is revealing things to you, just know that God doesn't always reveal things in the same time to each person, but it is revealed according to their relationship and maturity in their personal walk. I understand how and have learned some myself on when,why, and how the sacred scriptures were translated from language to language over the generations.

I know it may seem odd, but what kept coming to mind while i was reading over your posts is Shakespeare 
"'Tis but thy name that is my enemy;
Thou art thyself, though not a Montague.
What's Montague? it is nor hand, nor foot,
Nor arm, nor face, nor any other part
Belonging to a man. O, be some other name!
What's in a name? that which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet;
So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call'd,
Retain that dear perfection which he owes
Without that title. Romeo, doff thy name,
And for that name which is no part of thee
Take all myself."


I think about the fact that there may be def, dumb, mute people in the world who can't see, hear, or say the name of our creator. I also think about the countless undiscovered humans that exist in the deep jungles of the world who  don't know God yet.  We He turn from them if they can't get his name right?  I think about the babies who can't speak, but who die and still get to meet our creator.


I'm not suggesting in any way that we put on blinders and accept any hand-me-down practices that are not of God. I'm just saying that it is our relationship with our creator that supercedes any form of communication that we can have about Him. The world we live in is evil.  It's filled with evil people with evil motives and we can't control them and what they do, we're not suppose to.  But we can continue to build our relationships with God so that even when they try to trick us, we are still covered.  

I also believe that the Bible is the Word of God, unlimitless, and that it is inpenetrable by the enemy, in the sense that the truth will ALWAYS be revealed from God's Word. Even with things "look" all wrong, God has a way of working in the spirit realm in ways that seem impossible to our small human minds. 

Again, I really respect your research and I understand it, but there may be some people who don't, or who even become confused if they don't first have that relationship.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am so thankful that He has it all covered.


1 Corinthians 2:14 The man without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him, and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually discerned.

John 14:16And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you for ever; 17Even the Spirit of truth; whom the world cannot receive, because it seeth him not, neither knoweth him: but ye know him; for he dwelleth with you, and shall be in you. 

John 15:26 "When the Counselor comes, whom I will send to you from the Father, the Spirit of truth who goes out from the Father, he will testify about me

John 16:13 But when he, the Spirit of truth, comes, he will guide you into all truth. He will not speak on his own; he will speak only what he hears, and he will tell you what is yet to come.

Romans 10:13 "For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved. 14How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher? 15And how shall they preach, except they be sent? as it is written, How beautiful are the feet of them that preach the gospel of peace, and bring glad tidings of good things! 16But they have not all obeyed the gospel. For Esaias saith, Lord, who hath believed our report? 17So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God." 

John 6:65 He went on to say, "This is why I told you that no one can come to me unless the Father has enabled him."
John 6:44 No man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him: and I will raise him up at the last day.

Acts 2:21 And everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.'
Joel 2:32 And everyone who calls on the name of the LORD will be saved; for on Mount Zion and in Jerusalem there will be deliverance, as the LORD has said, among the survivors whom the LORD calls


In the case of those afflicted: He is able to surpass the impossible: With Him ALL THINGS  are possible.


Matthew 11: 1And it came to pass, when Jesus had made an end of commanding his twelve disciples, he departed thence to teach and to preach in their cities. 
2Now when John had heard in the prison the works of Christ, he sent two of his disciples, 3And said unto him, Art thou he that should come, or do we look for another? 4Jesus answered and said unto them, Go and shew John again those things which ye do hear and see: 5The blind receive their sight, and the lame walk, the lepers are cleansed, and the deaf hear, the dead are raised up, and the poor have the gospel preached to them. 6And blessed is he, whosoever shall not be offended in me.

MY REDEEMER LIVES - NICOLE C MULLEN VIDEO WITH LYRICS 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p4G2GbPYQA


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you for posting (I'm commenting so I can easily find this thread since I don't know how to subscribe)


----------

